# Süßwassertang = Round Pellia?



## MrCollings (Aug 13, 2010)

Just wondering if Süßwassertang and Round Pellia are the same thing.... Anyone know?


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, I think they are. There is regular and mini pelia too.


----------



## Walking_Target (Apr 8, 2009)

it's one of the liverwort family as i recall


----------

